
Google to prompt Android users to choose preferred browsers - theBashShell
https://www.scmp.com/tech/tech-leaders-and-founders/article/3002432/google-prompt-android-users-choose-preferred
======
Mikeb85
The scenes when 99% choose Chrome...

I like the technical advances Firefox is making both on desktop and mobile,
same for Opera, but Chrome is still the most consistently pleasant to use.

------
ocdtrekkie
This is a dupe with the added confusion of omitting that they're only doing it
in Europe.

